# Emigrating from SA - taking wine collection with?



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

Has anyone emigrated from SA and taken their personal wine collection with them?

How on earth did you get it right? I've been told I need to go to the www.dawinonline.co.za site and complete an excemption form. 

This seems like an impossible task as you need to search for your wines you want to take with, but none are in the database. 

The dept of Agriculture people at the call center seem equally clueless!

Anyone successfully done this?

At this stage I might just leave my collection behind!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

John, I ended up selling mine, apart from the hassle of having to prove purchase of each one or pay a duty...putting it into a Container which sits on teh dockside in the hot "Debbin" or Richardsbay sun and then possibly on deck...for two-5 weeks...and the cost of a refrigerated Container..I put my good ones on auction and had one helluva Farewell party with the rest..


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

Daxk - thanks for the info. I eventually got hold of the department of agriculture where you need to fill out a exception form. What a mission. Was almost not worth it. Will see if they arrive safely on the other side.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi John

Phone VineyardConnection - they will help you with all the info you need. I hope. 

https://www.vineyardconnection.co.za/


----------

